# liquid dbol



## jyoung8j (Jan 26, 2013)

So I got some liquid dbol from very good source and on instructions say put under tongue for 5min or mix in favorite drink.. so is one of them more effective then other.. I would rather just put in with workout drinks etc.. holding under tongue for 5min sux..lol


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 26, 2013)

no difference in effect


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 26, 2013)

Good cuz it taste like oil shit lol..


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 26, 2013)

just down it with a quick half glass of water


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 26, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Good cuz it taste like oil shit lol..



that cant be as bad as dbol made with alcohol that Ive read about...uughhh!!!


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 26, 2013)

I think winny is the worst thing ive ever tasted.. but this just leaves a oil after taste..


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 26, 2013)

did you drink liquid oral winny or inj winny (yuo can drink some inj winny!) ?


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 26, 2013)

Yea started as inj but hurt so bad I said hell with it and drank it.. wasnt much better lol


----------



## beasto (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey bro if it fuckin tastes horrible pour 6oz of pineapple juice and shoot it down. Found this to work great. Although 30 seconds sub lingual should be adequate. Better to just gun it down with pineapple juice that shit covers up the tastes about as well as anything. Think it covers it up more than cat shitting in the woods truthfully.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just pick up some empty gel caps and fill..


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea thought of the caps thing but seems like pain in my ass lol


----------



## RISE (May 31, 2013)

Yo guys, I got some liquid dbol as well.  What do you guys use to measure the doseage?


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 31, 2013)

RISE said:


> Yo guys, I got some liquid dbol as well.  What do you guys use to measure the doseage?



whats your gear dosed per ML?  then use an oral syringe  from your local pharmacy....kids get sick all the time.  they need meds so they get it  through oral syringes.

I guess if u really wanted you could use a reg syringe with out the needle and squirt it


----------



## Dtownry (May 31, 2013)

The cinnamon flavor orals I have are great.  Way better than the other excipient that was used before.  Great work if you're reading this...

As far as dosage, I just use a 3ml syringe with no needle obviously.


----------



## RISE (May 31, 2013)

sparticus said:


> whats your gear dosed per ML?  then use an oral syringe  from your local pharmacy....kids get sick all the time.  they need meds so they get it  through oral syringes.
> 
> I guess if u really wanted you could use a reg syringe with out the needle and squirt it



thanks bro, DF and Steeler4life for life gave me the heads up on the oral syringe.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 31, 2013)

RISE said:


> thanks bro, DF and Steeler4life for life gave me the heads up on the oral syringe.



I saw thay in the chat box that I cant write in because of the tappatalk pop up that I cant get rid of hovering over the imput curser on my cell.    wish pob would get rid of it


----------



## RISE (May 31, 2013)

it's all good, maybe someone else will be confused as well when they get liquid dbol and need the suggestion lol.  Didn't even know there was liquid dbol and I totally forgot about oral syringes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 31, 2013)

Oral syringe? You mean the regular old syringe you already use for injections right? Just pop the needle off. Voila, oral syringe.

Spart I have no clue what you're referring to. PM me a screen cap an what kind of phone.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 31, 2013)

No problem Rise


----------



## j2048b (May 31, 2013)

Maybe half ur dosages and down it with grapefruit juice??? In most cases it will make it more potent... There are a few threads explaining the grapefruit along with aas makes them more powerfull


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 31, 2013)

I've taken liquid anadrol and I always used a syryinge with no needle and just squirted it down the back of my throat.  couldn't really taste it at all doing it that way.


----------

